# Garmin Karten Importieren



## martinp (13. August 2019)

Hallo Forumsgemeinde,
ich hoffe in diesem Forum jemanden zu finden der mir beim Importieren von Customkarten in mein neues Garmin Echolot weiterhelfen kann.
Leider bin ich im Netz noch nicht fündig geworden und auch alle Selbstversuche scheiterten bisher kläglich.
Daher benötige ich bitte dringend eure Hilfe auch gerne per PN.
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Naish82 (13. August 2019)

Was sind denn für dich „Customkarten“?

Meinst du die Quickdraw Arten von anderen Community Nutzern? Dass funzt über die Garmin active Captain App.

Was für ein Gerät hast du denn?


----------



## martinp (13. August 2019)

Hallo Naish82,
Customkarten sind für mich selbst erzeugte Karten welche ich z.B. aus Google Earth als .kmz Datein erzeugt habe.


----------



## Naish82 (13. August 2019)

Ok, da muss ich passen. Ich kartographiere mir meine Gewässer selber und teile die Daten dann entsprechend über die Quickdraw Community App...
Also halt reine tiefenkarten.
Vllt können die Leute vom echolotzentrum Schlageter dir weiter helfen, wenn du hier niemand findest...


----------



## martinp (13. August 2019)

Das war die Bezugsquelle des Lots und dadurch natürlich auch mein erster Ansprechpartner.
Ohne Erfolg, auch da konnte mir leider auch nicht geholfen werden weshalb ich mir noch dachte hier im Forum gibt es sicher den einen oder anderen Spezialisten der tiefer in dieser Materie steckt und mir einen Weg zeigen kann.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (14. August 2019)

Das wird mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht möglich sein!

Über Quickdraw findet sich, auch wenn man ein bisschen tiefer im Netz wühlt, erstaunlich wenig.
Schau mal bei Barschalarm und bei Tacklefever rein.
Da gibt´s ein paar (z.T. sehr lange) Threads, in denen eine hochinteressante Info versteckt sind...

Eines kann ich Dir aber schon mal verraten:
Garmin hat, sowohl die Nutzung von Fremdkarten auf den Geräten, als auch die Bearbeitung der selbsterzeugten Karten auf dem Computer oder der Verarbeitung mit Reefmaster verrieglt und verrammelt!

Gab nur einmal eine Softwarelücke Dank der, mit einer Software-Version, auf den Echomaps auch Opensource-Karten laufen.
Die Lücke war aber beim nächsten Update schon wieder gestopft...


----------



## martinp (14. August 2019)

Hallo Nachtschwärmer,
diese Information das Garmin das gesperrt haben soll, habe ich leider auch schon mal wo gelesen, konnte es aber nicht glauben.
Sollte es aber wirklich so sein, wäre das *ein weiterer großer Minuspunkt* auf meiner Garminliste sodass ich schon langsam wieder über den Verkauf des Geräts nachdenke. 

Hoffe aber das sich doch noch jemand meldet der weis wie es klappen könnte!


----------



## martinp (20. August 2019)

Keiner eine Idee???

Gibt es von Garmin oder eventuell einen anderen Hersteller Kartenplotter die .kmz Daten wiedergeben können?


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (21. August 2019)

martinp schrieb:


> Sollte es aber wirklich so sein, wäre das *ein weiterer großer Minuspunkt* auf meiner Garminliste sodass ich schon langsam wieder über den Verkauf des Geräts nachdenke.


Ohne zu Wissen, wie lang und ausführlich diese Liste ist, würde es mich seeehr wundern, wenn ich dieser Liste nicht noch einige Punkte hinzufügen könnte...

Inzwischen hab ich aber festgestellt, daß sich die Hersteller da anscheinend nix schenken.

Welches Gerät hast Du denn eigentlich?
Gerade was Quickdraw angeht, gibt es nämlich gewaltige Unterschiede zwischen den Modellreihen, welche Möglichkeiten Du (nicht) hast...
(Ich hoffe für Dich, Du hast kein Striker...)


martinp schrieb:


> Gibt es von Garmin oder eventuell einen anderen Hersteller Kartenplotter die .kmz Daten wiedergeben können?


Hast mal bei Tacklefever gefragt?
Wenn es um Erstellung von Seekarten geht ist das die erste/einzige Addresse und ich würde es sogar als das offizielle Reefmaster-Forum bezeichnen.

Ich hab inzwischen ca 10 km² von meinem Hausfjord kartiert (frag nicht wieviel Zeit und Sprit mich das gekostent hat) und komm also von Garmin kaum noch weg.
Sollte ich so ein Projekt aber nochmal starten, würde ich mir vorher seeehr genau überlegen, welchen Hersteller ich wähle.
Auch wenn Garmin nämlich in der Werbung großspurig verspricht, es wären meine eigenen Karten:
Es fühlt sich irgendwie nicht mehr so an, wenn man erst mal gekauft hat...


----------



## martinp (21. August 2019)

Hallo Nachtschwärmer78,
ich habe mir Anfang 2018 gleich nach der Markteinführung das 1222 xsv Touch mit den Panoptix PS30 geholt.
Eigentlich kein schlechtes Gerät aber es hat für mein Empfinden einfach noch einige Schwachstellen die Softwaretechnisch gelöst werden müssten um Benutzerfreundlich zu sein.
Ebenso finde ich den Garmin Hauseigene Support echt Schlecht, ewig lange in der Warteschleife und wenn dann doch mal wer ran geht ist man nachher auch nicht schlauer.

Das Tacklefever Forum kannte ich bis dato noch nicht, danke für den Tipp werde mich gleich mal reinlesen.


----------



## jkc (6. September 2021)

Moinsen, ich hol das Ding mal hoch, da ich gerne meine gemappten Karten weiter geben möchte.
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit unter Garmin?
Mein Gerät ist ein 7er Striker SV+ und das ganze soll auf das 4er Striker + von meinem Kollegen.
Nach meinem jetzigen Verständnis geht's so, dass ich meine Daten über das WiFi-Modul meines Gerätes und die Active Captain App in die Community hochlade, wo er sich die Daten dann auf seine Speicherkarte ziehen kann; Wobei mir unklar ist, wie er sich mit der App verbinden  soll um Zugriff auf seine Speicherkarte zu bekommen.
Zudem stellen sich mir vor dem Upload meiner Daten folgende Fragen:
Kann ich meine Karte auf "privat" schalten oder ist ein Upload nur möglich wenn die Daten in die Community gehen?
Kann die Einstellung dazu nach dem Upload verändert werden?
Kann ich einen Kartenausschnitt zum Upload auswählen oder wird meine ganze Karte hochgeladen?

Wäre Dankbar wenn sich jemand mit Erfahrung dazu findet.

Grüße JK


----------

